# Warrior Tattoos



## warriortattoo (Jan 23, 2015)

Warrior tattoos are beautiful fantasy pictures and often depicted as armored man or women with cold sword or knife on a horse or in fighting. *Watch more*


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW, amazing


----------



## niversart (Dec 5, 2013)

*Great Tattoo!*

I have seen this piece on the internet when doing tattoo searches. Great Job!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

They both just blow me away. So intricate and beautifully done.


----------



## hydropyr (Jul 9, 2015)

That's by far and away the most vibrant, lively & dynamic tatoo art I've ever seen. Comparable to museum paintings!


----------



## CEDRU (Jul 13, 2015)

Amazing tatoos , I love your expressiveness , and I like warriors too , samurais in particular.


----------

